# Brak's sketches etc...



## brak1 (Dec 30, 2002)

You folks have inspired me.  I haven't been doing much creatively in a while - lots of excuses for it (just like for my incessant lurking) but no good reasons.  Looking at the wonderful work everyone is doing here gave me the bug again.  Thought I'd try starting a thread and try to post something new 3-5 times a week.  Maybe get back into the swing of drawing.

Here's a first thing - something I did a little ways back for my wife.  Still working on the "inking with a brush" thing.


----------



## brak1 (Dec 30, 2002)

Something a little more recent.  Based on a character from a Cthulhu game.  I was thinking of doing a comic book with this character at some point...


----------



## brak1 (Dec 30, 2002)

And for the last post of the afternoon... something cartoony.  I love doing cartoony stuff, but I'm such a bad colorist and the black and white versions seem to be lacking, somehow.

This was for a comic strip based on our gaming group.  Unfortunately, our group has changed quite a bit in the last few months so it's kinda in limbo.  (That's me with the blonde hair comparing swords with my brother Micah.)


----------



## Warduke (Dec 30, 2002)

Wonderful pictures. I can't think of anything bad to say. What's really nice is the amount of background. Usually people just draw characters and leave it at that.

I have one suggestion though, redo the grey areas in a graphics program if possible, it just gives it a more even grey which is good.

And not to discourage you...I've been inking with a brush for 10 or so years and there's not much improvement  So, now go prove how bad my inking skills are by brushinking the pencil piece


----------



## brak1 (Dec 31, 2002)

These are just a couple of things I did during our gaming sessions.  The one on the left is my character Tesmut - he has an uncanny knack for having things go tremendously wrong for him.  The other fellow is Coop de Black, a battered member of the Night's Watch.


----------



## brak1 (Jan 2, 2003)

Two more from our gaming sessions.  Been sick the last couple of days - hard to get inspired.  If anybody is interested, I wouldn't mind trying some character sketches or just some sketches from suggestions you folks have.  

Warduke - I should have that pencilled page inked by the weekend.  I promise it will MOSTLY be brushinked.  

Anyhoo, here are Ramsey and Slim.


----------



## Malessa (Jan 2, 2003)

Very nice! I like the detail and backgrounds you put into your pictures. Keep them coming!


----------



## psychognome (Jan 2, 2003)

Very nice style you got there! 
*snatches the picture of Slim for "safe keeping"*
You know, I used to have a dwarven rogue named Slim. Now that I'm working on a dwarven fighter/rogue I might as well revive him. Thanks man!


----------



## Aldymnor (Jan 2, 2003)

This stuff is beautiful.


----------



## brak1 (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks for the encouragement folks!  It helps more than I can say.  

Malessa:  Thank you!  As I think is true for most, the backgrounds are the most difficult thing for me.  You'll note with the stuff I've put up so far that I tend to cheat and use landscapes - always find them somewhat easier (and more soothing) than man-made objects.

psychognome:  Heh!  I was somewhat taken aback when one of our number put forward a dwarf named Slim - now I find there has been another!  Please feel free to use the illo, and thanks.

Aldymnor:  Thanks a lot!


----------



## brak1 (Jan 2, 2003)

And now for Warduke - the inked version of the pencil illo above!  I cheated a lot on the background - it's mostly pen I'm afraid.  Hope you'll forgive me that.  My lines are so shaky now!  Takes me forever to get a smooth line... ah well, practice is what I need.


----------



## brak1 (Jan 2, 2003)

And a closer look so you can better see the brushwork.  Gavin's face is looking mighty lumpy to me now...


----------



## Stone Angel (Jan 4, 2003)

Great illustrations, as for the lumpiness I think it comes from his nose. Very excellent work even with the big nose.


----------



## brak1 (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks, Stone Angel.  I see what you mean about the nose.  The left (his left) side of his face also looks weird to me, but I have a hard time looking at stuff I've finished until some time has passed.

Been a wicked (can you tell I'm from Maine?) busy and strange weekend.  Looks to get even busier, if not stranger.  Haven't had as much time to work on stuff, but hope to soon.

Let me reiterate that I would love to try and do some sketches based on suggestions from you folks.  Let me know

Until then, here's a sketch of an Edienos - the lizard folk of the Living Land from Torg.  They always looked a little goofy to me in the Torg books.  Thought I'd try and butch 'em up a little.


----------



## Lord Crusan (Jan 6, 2003)

This are some great pic Brak1...
Specially the first one..I love the girl coming out of the flower.
Great lines awesome job dude.


----------



## Warduke (Jan 6, 2003)

I think the inks came out great. I'd easily call it professional quality. So if that's your thing you should see about sending some samples to a few rpg companies (or comics companies).


----------



## brak1 (Jan 9, 2003)

Lord Crusan, Warduke - thanks you two.  I've hovered around the fringes of comic books before.  Maybe someday.  Gotta follow Sim's advice: Get good.  Then get fast.  Then get good and fast.  I'm still on the first part.

Busy week - quite a few projects, all needing to be done in a hurry.  Trying to keep drawing though.  Here's a sketch of a half-elf mercenary.


----------



## Warduke (Jan 9, 2003)

Well, if you want to practise more on getting fast, I have just the place for you, my fanzine ))

Does it pay? Extremely little, it's basically none for profit (your choice of $15 per issue or a free copy of the work (200 pages, B&W interiors, color cover, text in swedish).

I had to try at least, if not for the sake of easing my own burden.

But seriosly, if you can get up to speed I'd be suprised if you didn't make it. Speed is of course more an issue in comics than in rpgs.

Head on over to www.penciljack.com for comic style art discussions if you don't already know about it.


----------



## Drawmack (Jan 9, 2003)

These sketches are great. So you want to do character sketches. Let me give you a complete rundown of my group and see what you can do with it.

140 year old elvin cleric of Athena, black hair blue eyes, carries a composite shortbow and a rapier, has a sash of honor presented to him by the elves that he always wears, along with chainmail and priests vestments. male

41 year old half-dwarf ranger who focuses on being a city ranger. male

41 year old half-elf investigator (Sherlock holmes meets DnD). Very attractive and intellegent. Follows philosophy instead of religion and is non-combantant. If the half-dwarf's, half-sister. female

70 year-old ferale (homebrew race, camoflage skin and braided hair with small pieces of memories weaved into the small tight braids) druid. male

20 year-old human rogue. Excon specializes in the garrote and wants to be a spymaster. male

17 year-old human monk. Female. Carries short sword on her back.

Male halfling rogue. Wants to multiclass as a cleric of Hermes. Red hair.


----------



## Conaill (Jan 9, 2003)

Those are some GREAT drawings, brak1! I'm amazed at what you considered "just a quick sketch" on another thread  The lizard guy defenitely looks like something not to trifle with. And the set of pictures from your gaming sessions show wonderful character.



			
				brak1 said:
			
		

> *Let me reiterate that I would love to try and do some sketches based on suggestions from you folks.  Let me know
> *




Allright, you asked for it...  If you feel like drawing him, here's my (so far) oldest 3E character:

Conaill U'Ciaran, Male human Fighter
Sex: Male
Race: Human (proto-celtic)
Class: Ftr5
Body: well-muscled without being too bulky, rugged
Age: 18
Height: 6'
Hair: reddish-brown hair, reddish beard
Eyes: grey
Alignment: NG (used to be CG, but pushed into becoming party leader [Wink] )
Equipment: full plate armor, longsword, lg shield, greatsword

"As he joins the party in the dungeons underneath Hirkon, he is barely 18---going on 40---although if asked he will probably pass himself off as 22 or so. His thick reddish beard and the scar across his left eye hide what would otherwise be a youthful and somewhat handsome face. He has his race's reddish-brown hair and gray-green eyes, and a skin that flushes too easily in anger or embarrassment---another good reason to hide behind that beard. In the heat of battle, his face will turn blood red and the scar swells to an angry purple. Combined with his 6 foot stature, the greatsword in his hands and his propensity for charging into battle shouting at the top of his lungs, he forms a very intimidating opponent."

He's originally from a proto-celtic culture. Currently wearing parts of an orcish blackguard's suit of black plate armor (lacquered black, looks Roman in design), combined with a breastplate and helmet he crafted himself, with a lot of help from dwarven armorsmiths. Both may feature some very minimalistic celtic designs. The breastplate is fashioned out of "Cold Steel", a slightly reddish metal with minor anti-magic properties. The helmet is designed to frighten opponents in battle, and is banded with Cold Steel and tipped with two small Cold Steel horns. His MW greatsword is also of dwarvish design and made out of the same Cold Steel.

He has recently acquired a warhorse and lance, as well as a magical large shield (spell resistance) and longsword (Holy), both of dwarvish manufacture.

I'll leave it up to you whether you want to draw him with his greatsword (most common configuration up til recently), or wielding his new longsword and shield, with the greatsword strapped over his shoulder.

Here's a picture I doctored up, based on a pro wrestling publicity photo (I think this is Triple H?). I swapped his sledge hammer with a greatsword, added a beard and a facial scar. I love the expression and the pose, but this guy is just a little too bulky for my taste...






If you're looking for suggestions for poses, here's a couple ideas from the campaign:

- Assisting a dwarven smith pound a breastplate or greatsword into shape on the anvil. 

- Cleaving through a goblin and the worg he was riding on. He hadn't acquired the black full plate yet at this point, just a (hastily donned) breastplate and greatsword.

- Riding a chariot, leading a band of celtic looking barbarians, some riding chariots as well.

- In the underdark, edging across a ledge next to a pool of Grey Ooze. Everburning torch hanging around his neck. (The *only* light source our party had up at that time. Of course, it got dissolved by the ooze not too long afterwards. Trying to fight a Grey Ooze in pitch black darkness is no fun...)


----------



## brak1 (Jan 9, 2003)

Warduke:  I would be interested in doing something for your fanzine, for sure.  I don't know how much I could do exactly, but let me know what you're looking for and I'll let you know what I can do.  I'd be happy with a contributor's copy, should I be able to contribute.

Drawmack and Conaill - Thanks for the comments and the suggestions!  Work is hairy right now, but I'll start doing some preliminary sketches in the next couple of days.  I'll post those for you to look at and go from there.

Inspiration is good, and you guys are providing it.  Thanks!


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 9, 2003)

brak1 said:
			
		

> *If anybody is interested, I wouldn't mind trying some character sketches or just some sketches from suggestions you folks have.
> *




Whoa, careful now.  You opening a BIG can of worms by saying you'll do character sketches or take suggestions.  Of course, if you want to be the next Kip the Bold then go for it.

I might have a suggestion but I have to think about it first.  Get back to you later.

Cheers!

KF72

{EDIT}

Warduke, how's it going?  Haven't heard from you in a while.  Like the updated gallary format at your website.  Stay busy, my friend.


----------



## mps42 (Jan 9, 2003)

*Suggestion*

Two word summary: Dwarven Battlerager
 Longer version:
 middile-aged Dwarf, many scars and tattoos. Medium-Short brown hair and short beard adorned with beads, ties and other bits of stuff. High-carbon steel plate armor with spikes and sharpened edges. Medium war ax with moradin's hammer etched into the blade inlaid with gold.
Pose: confident stance with his war ax in hand as if to open ap a serious can of whoop-a$$ on something.


----------



## Warduke (Jan 9, 2003)

brak> I'll contact you through mail, so this thread doesn't get derailed.

knightfall1972>I thought about you yesterday, and isn't it the thought that counts?

I decided to set aside time after the first issue was underway (7 maps to go) to do one or two more pictures for you. I certainly haven't forgotten.

Glad you liked the new setup of the gallery. When the first issue is out I'll post some more pictures there (I've done 150 for the first issue and at least some are worth showing.)

Noticed you've started working for one of the D20-companies and if your work finds it's way to Sweden (which is highly likely) I'll buy it for sure, just don't forget to send an email then, or now if I've missed it.

Back to you brak!


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 11, 2003)

Warduke said:
			
		

> *knightfall1972>I thought about you yesterday, and isn't it the thought that counts?*




Of course, but telepathy would be better.  Alas...  



			
				Warduke said:
			
		

> *I decided to set aside time after the first issue was underway (7 maps to go) to do one or two more pictures for you. I certainly haven't forgotten.
> 
> Glad you liked the new setup of the gallery. When the first issue is out I'll post some more pictures there (I've done 150 for the first issue and at least some are worth showing.)*




No problem.  Like we agreed on, it's a casual sort of thing.  Besides, I'm running out of space on my website.  

I might have to shrink some of the pictures you did some more in order to conserve space.  Eventually I'm going to split 'Walk the Road' from 'The Crossroads' and have two seperate sites... eventually.  

And if any of the rest of you EN Worlders wonder what the heck we're talking about then go to the link below:

http://www.geocities.com/rielun/wd-art.html



			
				Warduke said:
			
		

> *Noticed you've started working for one of the D20-companies and if your work finds it's way to Sweden (which is highly likely) I'll buy it for sure, just don't forget to send an email then, or now if I've missed it.*




Yes, I freelanced for Dark Portal Games (their site is  currently down for some reason) and the adventure I helped co-write will be out in print format sometime in 2003.  I'm hoping it will be first quarter 03 but no promises.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## brak1 (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey all,

Busy busy busy.  Got like 5 projects at work, plus some freelance stuff.  Managed to squeeze in our one-a-month gaming session on Saturday.  Haven't really had time to work on anyone's requests yet, but I will!  

Warduke - I'll email you tonight about the fanzine stuff.

Drawmack - Just got started on yours last night.  I'm probably taking some pretty big liberties, but the discriptions are kinda generic, so I hope that's okay.  It'll probably be the end of the week (if I'm lucky) before they're all done.  The start of a couple are below (after all the text).

Conaill - Also started yours last night.  Doing the "slaying a goblin on a warg" scene.  It'll take me a while, sorry!

Knightfall1972 - I've no intention of being the next Kip the Bold!  I don't think anybody could be.  I'm just having a hard time finding inspiration and thought that garnering ideas from the folks here might get the ol' creative juices flowing.  I'll look forward to any ideas you wanna throw my way.

mps42 - Request noted and in the que!  As I've noted/whined about, I'm swamped with work and got a few illos before yours, but I'll get to it as soon as I can!  

And here's a couple of sketches of Drawmack's requests.  My intention is to have them all in a bar or other relaxed setting, as if posing for a group portrait.  These show the half-elf detective and the dwarf urban ranger - they are mostly roughs.  More soon (hopefully!).


----------



## Eric Lofgren (Jan 13, 2003)

Brak1, that's some nice work you have there. I don't think you're cheating at all using a pen. If it was meant for comic work, then perhaps, but as straight illustration there isn't a problem. I try and draw a distinction between the two myself. For that matter, I almost primarily use a pen now for all my B&W RPG work. Anyway, I hope you're getting a portfolio together. If so, get it out there  And keep at it.


Eric


----------



## Conaill (Jan 13, 2003)

brak1 said:
			
		

> *
> Conaill - Also started yours last night.  Doing the "slaying a goblin on a warg" scene.  It'll take me a while, sorry!*




Cool! Can't wait to see what you come up with.  Let me know if you need any more input along the way. BTW, that particular scene was at night, lit by campfire and a few torches, at the edge of a forest clearing, and with several more warg mounted goblins running around (wielding shortbows and shortswords, IIRC). (Not that you need to bother with any of those details, just to paint the scene in your mind a little clearer.)

You do some great faces, BTW! That last dwarven ranger just oozes with personality. Have you considered submitting a series of PC Portraits  to Dragon Magazine?


----------



## brak1 (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey all.  Still swamped at work.  Haven't laid pencil to paper for... I think 2 days now.  Hope to do so tonight, but I apologize to those folks who are waiting on stuff.  

Eric Lofgren - Thanks for the kind comments.  Your work is amazing!  I knew I'd seen your name before, but didn't realize it was because I have a ton of the Game of Thrones cards.  The amount of detail, line-work and shadow in your illos is fantastic.  I may indeed get a potfolio of work together - if I can ever finish anything!  

Conail - I may switch the scene from night to day, just because it'll allow for more detail.  You'll see a rough sketch before long.  I hadn't even thought of the PC Portrait thing, but I do love faces...

Even though I haven't done anything new I thought I'd post a scene I did a while back in Bryce - a 3d landscaping program.  I play around in it when I have the chance.  ( did a quick bridge for Chronosome on this thread: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=35035) 

 This was supposed to be a campsite - but where are the adventurers?  Has something untoward happened to them?


----------



## Malessa (Jan 15, 2003)

Wow, that is truely Awesome! Love the coloring and texture and effects you used, looks so real. Wow, Keep it up!


----------



## Drawmack (Jan 15, 2003)

brak1 said:
			
		

> *Hey all,
> Drawmack - Just got started on yours last night.  I'm probably taking some pretty big liberties, but the discriptions are kinda generic, so I hope that's okay.  It'll probably be the end of the week (if I'm lucky) before they're all done.  The start of a couple are below (after all the text).
> *




Well the half-elf is great, though the ears should be a bit less pronounced and she carries a shortbow.

The half-dwarf, I thought would look more human.

These are really cool though.


----------



## brak1 (Jan 15, 2003)

> The half-dwarf, I thought would look more human.




HALF-dwarf.  Heh heh... ah... It says half-dwarf.  I should read the whole description sometime.  Sorry about that.  Should be no problem to fix as it's still in pencil.


----------



## brak1 (Jan 16, 2003)

Well, didn't have time to do anything last night.  Edits to the freelance webwork is chappin' my butt.

Quickly sketched the two rogues for Drawmack.  I'm going to lay out all those characters and then finish them all it once in an effort to be consistant.

Drawmack - One question: can you give me a little more description on the ferale homebrew race?

Here's the quicky on the rogues.  Seem to be sharing some "professional tips"


----------



## Sammael99 (Jan 16, 2003)

Brak,

Do you want to focus on characters or anything ?

I'm always looking for artwork to enhance my story hour (it's in French, so no point in checking it out if you don't speak the language, unfortunately...)

Things I can think of : 

- The Baron of Llambeth is a pretty major NPC. Tall and fairly regal but dressed in simple good quality clothes. I figure him with light hair and possibly a short beard. He looks stern.

- The Libraries of the Temples of Mezrâ are huge libraries with study alcoves on the sides. Each of them has a huge egg in its center in which are said to be imprisoned the essence of dragons. They look kind'a like veined marble eggs, only about 3 feet tall...

- The Baron of Razem is a cool future villain. He's a short man who looks sickly, a powerful wizard, and happens to be a vampire...

- His "sidekick" is Pedrus, the captain of the Razem townguard. He is sustained in his evil powers by drinking the blood of the Baron. He's a tall, pale man with long black hair and feverish eyes.

BTW, I really love your drawing style. I think you would find much to enjoy in French comics (maybe you already do ?). I like the fact that it's not "heroic" per se.

Great Stuff !


----------



## brak1 (Jan 17, 2003)

And just like that I've given up on doing all of Drawmack's characters at once.  Hopefully I'll have more time to work on those (and the others) this weekend.

Here's the half-elf:


----------



## brak1 (Jan 17, 2003)

Sammael99 - I look forward to being able to do some of these!  Cool ideas.  Wish I could read french so I could read your story hour!  Hmmm... The Libraries of the Temples of Mezrâ might be interesting to try in Bryce...

As for French comics, I've had very limited exposure, unfortunately.  I've read stuff by Moebius, of course, and the odd thing in Metal Hurlant way back when.  I'd love to try and get something new, as comics seem to be treated fundamentally different in Europe as a whole.  Any suggestions?


----------



## brak1 (Jan 17, 2003)

And here's the two rogues for Drawmack.  Starting to get the feel of it again.  I need some new paper and pens!


----------



## Sammael99 (Jan 20, 2003)

brak1 said:
			
		

> *As for French comics, I've had very limited exposure, unfortunately.  I've read stuff by Moebius, of course, and the odd thing in Metal Hurlant way back when.  I'd love to try and get something new, as comics seem to be treated fundamentally different in Europe as a whole.  Any suggestions? *




The problem with French comics is they're in French, of course... If you're open to non fantasy stuff, I strongly recommend Lewis Trondheim (http://www.fantagraphics.com/artist/trondheim/trondheim.html)

I would also recommend the most humorous French fantasy series called "Dungeon" (guess where that comes from ) : http://www.nbmpub.com/humor/trondheim/dungeon/dungeonhome.html

As for the more graphically serious stuff, I have no idea what's available in the US. I'll do some checking up and let you know !


----------



## brak1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Scheduled for 66 hours this week.  Hah!  Man, all I have time to do is complain about how little time I have.  What a whiner.

Anyhoo, here's Conaill.  Lighting is all over the place and he looks a little like he's trying to trip the warg.  Ah well.  Hope you like it!


----------



## Conaill (Jan 23, 2003)

Wheeee!!! 
<_Does a little happy dance_>

Thanks, Brak, he looks GREAT! As usual, I love your faces. Excellent pose too. I was wondering how you were going to arrange them without either drawing Conaill from the back, or having the warg block the view.

Two details, if you don't mind: 

1) Would it be possible to make it a little clearer that he is wearing a breastplate? Some extra shading at his neck and/or a ridge at his right shoulder perhaps?

2) Any way to make it clear that the trajectory of the greatsword goes _through_ the warg? The wound itself looks like it's probably hidden by the warg's neck. Maybe a longer streak of blood trailing the sword, in an arc from the goblin through the warg's neck? Or maybe just changing the angle of the existing streak might do the trick. Would some of those "woosh" lines to indicate movement look too cartoonish?


----------



## brak1 (Jan 24, 2003)

Heya Conaill, 

How's this for service?  Heh.  Had a few minutes this morning.  Hope the changes are okay.  I'm going to leave him in pencil.  Want to make sure I get crackin' on the other requests.


----------



## Conaill (Jan 24, 2003)

_Very_ nice. Adding a little gore sure doesn't hurt for a nice Cleavin' scene. 

Now I have to go show him off to the other players... 

Thanks again, Brak, and do let us know if and when you're planning on going "pro" with this stuff. With the quality and expressiveness of your work, I definitely think you may be able to find some takers among the raft of d20 publishers out there.

Have you considered participating in some of these open calls for illustrators that crop up now and then? For example, I believe the Netbook of Feats is doing some sort of competition to design their new cover art. Asgard is always looking for illustrators. So is the new ENWorld print magazine, I assume. Dunno which of those are for-pay jobs, it would definitely increase your visibility, and it's always nice to put on your resume/portfolio.


----------



## Conaill (Jan 24, 2003)

I think I'll call this one "And your little doggie too!"  

Edit: Don't forget to sign these beauties, brak!


----------



## Jinx (Jan 27, 2003)

I came here looking for some drawings that would make me feel like my work sucked, in order to become inspired to practice more. I definitely found it when I discovered this thread. I'm glad you are getting back into drawing, because you're awesome at it.


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jan 27, 2003)

Wow, man. Your stuff is very cool, your lines are nice and clean and expressive and your characters have a lot of, well, character. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 29, 2003)

brak1 said:
			
		

> *Knightfall1972 - I've no intention of being the next Kip the Bold!  I don't think anybody could be.  I'm just having a hard time finding inspiration and thought that garnering ideas from the folks here might get the ol' creative juices flowing.  I'll look forward to any ideas you wanna throw my way.
> *




Hey brak, if you want to do a portrait for me then check out this character in a thread I created under Rogues Gallery.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=653396#post653396

Cheers!

KF72

p.s.  If you want more detail then let me know.


----------



## brak1 (Jan 30, 2003)

mps42 - Here's your battlerager finally.  I apologize for his unfinished state, but I was having a hard time finishing him... he was fighting me the whole way!  I've drawn and erased him half a dozen times.  Figured it was better to stop and give you something.

Kip and Jinx, thanks for the kind words!  Conaill I'm glad you liked it, and as soon as my day job doesn't eat into my night I'll be able to draw more and then... who knows?  Gotta dream, right?

Knightfall1972, hope you don't mind it taking a while... I'm so behind!  I still owe Drawmack like 3 or 4 characters!

Alright, here's mps42's Dwarven Battlerager.  Hopefully more in the next few days.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 30, 2003)

brak1 said:
			
		

> *Knightfall1972, hope you don't mind it taking a while... I'm so behind!  I still owe Drawmack like 3 or 4 characters!
> *




No worries, I'm one of those that patiently waits for Kip the Bold.  He's a busy man!

Later,

KF72


----------



## Mezirio (Jan 30, 2003)

Wow, I'm really impressed at how well all your stuff is done.  I'm new here, but I saw that you did a few drawings for some other people and was wondering if you quick draw something for me.  I'm just kind of looking for a good picture of one of my characters.

His name is Vash Aers, he's a human male 42 years old, he's a fighter that makes his living as a mercenary.  He's been doing this since he was about 14 years old and has seen a lot of battles and got a lot of scars and now that he is getting older he is going bald just slightly, but still has a good amount of hair which he keeps short anyway.  He typically wields a large bastard sword in one hand which is just plain steel and a good sized round shield in the other.  His armor he wears would probably be just a breastplate over a suit of chainmail.  All of his equipment has been with him for a good while so it is fairly worn, but he tries his best to keep them in good working order.

If you could do anything with that description that would be great, but do feel like you have to do anything I read the thread I know your busy heh.  Well anyway good luck with all your drawings.


----------



## brak1 (Feb 7, 2003)

Hey All,

Sorry I've been out of touch lately.  Work is finally starting to show signs of slowing down.  One major project just disappeared and the new ones are smaller.  I'm looking forward to being able to get some of your requests done!  Yay!

Here's one of the only things I've done over the last couple of weeks.  It's not even finished, but was for a "bootcamp" of Storn's over on the rpg.net forums.  

Mezirio - You're on the list!  I'm slow, but I'll get it done eventually.


----------



## mps42 (Feb 7, 2003)

*DANG!*

NO prob. TO be honest, i'd kinda forgot about it.  The ONLY thing I MIGHT do is add a helm. Other than that, he's GREAT! Your "unfinished" work is 3x better than my "finished" so no complaints here.
 <rant> Darnit! Now I gotta go make a character to go with your terrific pic! </rant>


----------



## Mezirio (Feb 14, 2003)

Sounds good I can't wait to see what Vash looks like all drawn up.


----------



## The Dark Harlequin (Feb 14, 2003)

Well, your art has impressed me enough that I finally signed up just to make a few requests 
(ive been a long time lurker)
I have a homebrew setting that I have been working on for 2.5 years now, Most of the races are custom to the world and have very unique looks to them
If you could do ANY of them I would be more appreciative than you can imagine...honestly if its too much to do, or some of the races dont inspire you, or whatever, then dont do them (duh)
I also have no time constraints and would simply love to see a visual of the thoughts that i have thunk 


anyway, this post may seem long cause im gonna post the physical descriptions of each race...read em if you want, dont if you dont....
thanks for anything you can do
and your artwork is fantastic, you have a new fan

The Axud’fia are an unusual race. They appear to be tall, slender, and beautiful humans with several elven characteristics. They often have small fangs almost like a vampire, but less conspicuous as well as very small claws on their fingers. They have beautiful feathered wings that seem almost too small to bear their weight. These wings can magically fold into the Axud’fia’s back and cause no nuisance at all. In fact, if the wings are folded back, it is impossible to detect that they even exist. The most defining thing about Axud’fia is that their hair color is split down the middle. One side is brilliant silver and the other side is the darkest of blacks. The same holds true for their wings, one is silver, and one is black. This color split affects the entire side of their body, hair and feather wise. For example, one Axud’fia may have a silver left side while another has a silver right side. Eye color is almost unlimited, including shades never seen on humans such as purple, silver, white and black, red, etc. The average male Axud’fia stands between 1.9 meters and 2.2 meters tall and weighs between 70 and 80 Kg. The average female stands 1.7 to 2.0 meters tall and weighs between 60 and 70 Kg. Axud’fia speak with eloquence at all times, although they are often overtaken by sporadic ideas and juxtapose their seeming grace with random thoughts spoken when the whim strikes them. Axud’fia males grow a certain amount of facial hair, but invariably this hair is soft, smooth and straight, most males prefer to keep either clean shaven or use neatly trimmed styles. 


and for the next one

Duzk’enuh have large and muscular builds. They have sharp, bony protrusions about six inches long extending from their elbows and knees, and two 3 inch horns protruding through their upper forehead. They are slightly taller and broader on average than humans. On average a male weighs between 100 and 150 Kg, and is between 2 and 2.3 meters tall. Females are slightly less muscular and average in weight from 90 to 120 Kg, while varying between 1.8 and 2.1 meters. Their skin shade is basically human, but with grayish tones. The entire face is similar to a broad, strong human’s face but with no nose. Where the nose would be there is simply smooth, flat skin. Duzk’enuh breath and smell through small holes at the base of their horns. The rest of the face has a look of feral civilization to it, a sophisticated mouth with a large solid jaw, prominent lower canines (though not tucks by any means) and intelligent eyes with large, thick brows. In place of the nose there are often, but not always, complicated tattoos that show what tribe the Duzk’enuh is from. Their hair is often black and thick, and is customarily worn long and tied back so as not to conceal the small horns that are carved with symbols on meaningful occasions. Duzk’enuh eyes are often dark, but occasionally are golden or even more rarely blue. Duzk’enuh males grow facial hair, and although the common style is to keep clean shaven, they will occasionally grow elaborate facial hair. The Duzk’enuh language is filled with curt and abrupt words. Every word is kept to a minimum of difficulty and length, allowing complex messages to be said in a fairly short time.


and another, but this one I have had some trouble trying to think up what the faces would look like...perhaps mildly humanoid, but perhaps not...use whatever judgement you like

Juga’doiq stand around 3-3 1\2 feet tall and weigh around 50 pounds. Juga’doiq barely look humanoid. Their bodies are roughly spherical with a diameter of about one foot. They have six identical arms in place of normal arms and legs. All the arms are about a foot and a half long and have two ball-and-socket joints that can swivel in almost any direction. All four arms also have opposable digits with an unusual hand. This connects directly to the back of the hand in yet another ball-and-socket joint. The hands themselves have eight fingers and two thumbs each with three ball-and-socket joints. The eight fingers are aligned four on one side and four opposite them. The two thumbs are placed inbetween the rows of fingers. A Juga’doiq hand then has fully opposable fingers all the way around the hand, which can grip just about anything. The Juga’doiq head is at on end of the body and a two foot opposable tail is at the other end.  Juga’doiq can use any four arms as their primary arms while standing or hanging from the other two. Occasionally a Juga’doiq will learn to use their tail effectively, allowing them to use any combination of five limbs at a time. A Juga’doiq standing on two arms, with clothes on, looks almost like a typical, but short fantasy humanoid with four arms.

And yet another, and although it says a large nose, I am thinking more along the lines of looking beak-like as opposed to being grotesque

Nokwmaa stand from 8  feet to 10 feet tall, and weigh anywhere from 250 to 500 pounds. They are lean and lanky, and usually walk with a pronounced slouch that makes them seem much shorter. Their skin ranges in colour from dark gray to light gray and is often covered with red markings, a racial tradition sort of like tattoos but with a different procedure for putting them on. Their eyes are pale yellow, and glow slightly in the dark. They are completely hairless creatures. They have large beak like noses, and extremely long arms. Nokwmaa have a tendency to pick up various knickknacks from places they’ve visited, and often display these on their clothing, or on a thread around their neck. Females are slightly shorter, and have two horns that curl from the back of their heads, over their shoulders.

and I only have a few more, this one is a plant-based lifeform

The Nup’tsuu look a bit like a large inverted tapering cone with a cup near their bottom. They stand between four and five feet tall and weigh around one hundred and thirty pounds. Around the rim of this “cup” there are numerous four-inch tentacles. They have three “arms” equidistantly placed around their body with three eyes equidistantly placed above these. At the top is a small tentacle with a “mouth” that resembles a large venus flytrap. The arms are tentacles about three feet long each. About five inches from the end of the tentacle, it splits into three smaller tentacles capable of fine manipulations. The cup can hold a smooth ball about two and half feet in diameter. They use this ball to wheel around and can attain incredible speed, their balance in impeccable. They may only use the ball on very smooth surfaces however. When on rough surfaces they must drop their ball and use their tentacles to move. Without the wheel, the Nup’tsuu move very slowly, but also very steadily. Their mouth can nip creatures lightly and the digestive fluid that they secrete is highly corrosive.

and the last one, a race of seafarers...again, I am not sure exactly how the head would work since they have no neck, the entire head would be sunk somewhat into the chest...i dont know if they would have a chin sticking out, or whether their face would be flush with the rest of their body...


Zuufu’nien stand between 4 and 4 1\2 feet tall and are thickly muscled. They typically have a shoulder width of almost three feet, making them nearly as wide as they are tall. The Zuufu’nien head does not have any neck, instead the head is a large semi-circular lump sticking directly out from the shoulders. Zuufu’nien are not able to turn their head, instead their backs have evolved to be able to turn one hundred and eighty degree. For a Zuufu’nien to look behind himself he must turn his entire upper body. Zuufu’nien arms are also exceptionally long, reaching nearly three feet in length. They have dense bones and muscle so that their weight is about the same as a bulky human. A Zuufu’nien’s leg muscles are strong enough to propel their bodies in unusually far jumps. Zuufu’nien skin is typically tanned a dark brown or almost black from the sun. Zuufu’niens usually prefer to grow their hair long, failing this they shave completely bald. Zuufu’nien on Ej’aeka do not often grow beards, and if they do the beard is almost always kept closely trimmed in a neat fashion. A Zuufu’nien’s body, while small and dense, is surprisingly buoyant and they have a very hard time drowning in all but the strongest gales.


and again to reiterate...i have no expectations at all...and I am not requesting you to draw ALL of these unless you want to...anything you can do would be amazing...hopefully these descriptions gave you some ideas as well 

thanks again


----------



## Riveneye (Feb 14, 2003)

Wow. What can I say? Those are simply breath taking pieces of art. Each piece is simply stunning, you are quite a talented individual.

I would really love it if you could draw my character, but I notice that you are already swamped with other requests. Are you still taking requests? If you think you've got too much to get through already, by all means say so, but if not, I'll try and get my description to you asap


----------



## Malessa (Feb 17, 2003)

Those pieces are awesome.  I love the feel of your sketches.  It's so cool how your sketches seem to come to life....


----------



## brak1 (Feb 20, 2003)

Hey all,

I'm sorry I haven't been in much lately!  Lot's of things going on - some good some bad.  My wife is disabled (bad) but getting better (good), she's been accepted into a program that helps disabled folks get back into the work force (good), so we've been doing a bunch of stuff related to that.

We're also trying to buy a house. (both good AND bad), with all that entails.

I've also gotten some paid illustration work (good) which has occupied much of my small amount of drawing time (bad).  I'm pretty excited about it, and I have this board and the support of you folks to thank in no small amount.

Unfortunately, I've decided I have to stop taking requests for now (very bad).  But I will continue to try and finish the requests I've already received (good).  That includes Dark Harlequin and Mezirio's (and Riveneye's - you did ask nicely, after all  ).  

Once I catch up on these I'll probably open up for requests again. 

Hopefully I'll have some requests done this weekend (I started one of Sammael99's, but after drawing much of it I realized it featured a vampire in an outdoor market in the middle of the day.  I never said I was all that bright.  ).  

Thanks again everybody!  Talk atcha again soon.

-bob


----------



## Conaill (Feb 20, 2003)

Well congrats, brak1! Uhm... about the work anyways. Sorry to hear about the rest...

Can you give us some hint who this paid illustration work is for? An rpg publisher, or just some random commisions?


----------



## The Dark Harlequin (Feb 20, 2003)

sweet! im on the list 
but really, congrats on the paid work and house...
no hurry at all with whatever you want to do on mine, im just excited that someone is willing to draw my races 
um, if it helps at all i really like the style of scetch you used for the reddish picture of the dwarf....great style for showcasing creatures...
and please, dont be afraid to make em as strangely alien as you like...im trying to stay sorta far from the "typical fantasy world"


----------



## Riveneye (Feb 21, 2003)

Wow, thank you so much for agreeing to draw my character, especially with all that is going on in your life right now. I really appreciate it.

-----------------
Name: Silastriaqui  Gender: Female  Race: Half-elf  Alignment: Neutral Age: 20  Height: 5'9"  Weight: 116lb

Silastriaqui is tall and slender, and almost has the figure of a nymph (Stereotypical for a female character, you say? Maybe, but her beauty has been linked to the game many times, so I think it's important to include). She's the type of person that moves 'like the water'. When she moves, it is always with speed, skill and grace. Her skin is light and clear. Her hair is a shade of very dark red, and is a bit wavy... but not too wavy (see attached image silhair.jpg for an example of what Sil's hair looks like). The length of hair is about the same as in the photo, about halfway down her back. Her eyes are a deep purple-blue mix. She has 2 tattoo, both being tribal like. One is on her belly, around her navel. It looks like a flame. Sorta circular at the bottom, with the flame coming to its tip above her navel. Her other tattoo is on her face, or, to be more precise, on her left temple. It is of a crescent moon with a few stars. All the clothes she wears (except her hooded cape, which should be drawn with the hood down) are made of (tight) leather. Her boots come up to knee level. Her pants are long enough to go inside her boots, and start at her hips. No higher, no lower. Her shirt-like clothing is one of the things that makes this character unique. Imagine a really tiny shirt, one that only covers the breasts, and leaves the midriff showing. Instead of buttons to do up the front the two sides are held together with some string (and the 2 sides don't fully touch together either, so some cleaveage is showing, hehe). Now, imagine that this shirt has the right arm sleeve end at about the middle of the upper arm, but the left extends all the way down her arm, and ends in a glove. It's like a glove that extends all the way up to the soulder and connects to the clothing. It's not a seperate piece of clothing, it's the same garments. She also wears a dark green hooded cape, with the hood down. This cape has gold runic lettering around the edge. Since she is a archer (if it helps, she is a Ranger 5/Sorcerer 2/Arcane Archer 9/Deepwood Sniper 2), her bow is really going to be what stands out on her. She holds her bow in her left hand (she's not goofy ). Her bow is really a work of art in itself, though I think I lack the words to describe it. It's a dark wooden composite longbow with elven lettering on it (in gold). I lack the imagination to make it fancier, but maybe you can. What I'm trying to say here is that this bow is really fancy. It's something that would turn heads wherever she went. If she has an arrow drawn, it should have some sort of magical aura around it.
-----------------

Well... I think that's it. I can't think of anything else at the moment, but I'm sure I'll kick myself later for not including something. If you're unclear on anything I wrote, please ask, and once again, thanks for drawing this for me


----------



## brak1 (Feb 24, 2003)

Arrgggh... best of intentions, right?  Barely got one sketch ready this weekend.  Looked at a farm house with over an acre of land that was a combination of homey warmth and horror movie set.  I've never felt the urge to smile and shake with fear at the same time before.

Here's Sammael99's Baron of Llambeth -  a very quick sketch, I'm afraid:


----------



## Tisvon (Feb 27, 2003)

<i>Very</i> good stuff. I love the faces. For most drawings, I look at the pose and body first. With yours, I look at the face first, and I am blown away by the sheer character of them.


----------



## Sammael99 (Mar 3, 2003)

brak1 said:
			
		

> *Arrgggh... best of intentions, right?  Barely got one sketch ready this weekend.  Looked at a farm house with over an acre of land that was a combination of homey warmth and horror movie set.  I've never felt the urge to smile and shake with fear at the same time before.
> 
> Here's Sammael99's Baron of Llambeth -  a very quick sketch, I'm afraid: *




Trust me to forget about this for ages...

Brak1 : great stuff ! I simply love this raw sketch look.

About the house, I just signed for my new house last Wednesday. You're welcome to stay 

Don't buy a house with too much land, you'll curse the amount of time you have to spend mowing the lawn (my new house has a 400 sqm garden, big enough for my son to run around and have fun, small enough that I won't be discouraged mowing it )

Are you ok if I post this in the SH thread with a link back here ?

If I ever publish a game, you got yourself a contract !!!

(Don't hold your breath )


----------



## brak1 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey folks.  One of these days I'll post here and won't be complaining.  One of these days...  but not today!  Moo hoo ha ha!  I've got 140 hours scheduled at my day job this week.  For those keeping track: only 120 hours in a full, 24 hour a day, 5 day work week.  If I work 7 days that leaves me roughly 2.6 hours a day for eating and sleeping!  Wahoo!

Anyway, I've got a few minutes so:

Conaill - Got some work for GURPS, Hero Games and a new company called... damn, what was it called?  I have it at home...

Tisvon - thank you!

Sammael99 - Of course you can use it elsewhere!  It's your character, isn't it?  I'm sorry it's not as finished as I'd like.  Time is the enemy who I crave in abundance.  As for buying a house with too much land... you're probably right.  But if the in-laws move in I want plenty of space to put them in!

Back to work, I guess.  Thanks for the patience folks.


----------



## Sammael99 (Mar 4, 2003)

brak1 said:
			
		

> *Hey folks.  One of these days I'll post here and won't be complaining.  One of these days...  but not today!  Moo hoo ha ha!  I've got 140 hours scheduled at my day job this week.  For those keeping track: only 120 hours in a full, 24 hour a day, 5 day work week.  If I work 7 days that leaves me roughly 2.6 hours a day for eating and sleeping!  Wahoo!*




And I thought I had it bad... What IS your day job ?



> *Sammael99 - Of course you can use it elsewhere!  It's your character, isn't it?  I'm sorry it's not as finished as I'd like.  *




My character but your drawing !



> *Time is the enemy who I crave in abundance.  As for buying a house with too much land... you're probably right.  But if the in-laws move in I want plenty of space to put them in!*




Ah. You mean a house with a separate barn !


----------



## brak1 (Mar 19, 2003)

Heya folks.  Been a while.  Not on vacation, though!  Thought I'd post a couple of the things I've been working on.  Most of 'em I can't, at least until they products they're in are out.  I have finished most of the freelance work I've been doing, so I'm hoping to start working on the requests again.

Anyway, here's a couple of pieces for Warduke's self-published gaming mag:







http://home.gwi.net/~moenbob/artwork/daniel/stonythrone2_small.gif


----------



## brak1 (Mar 19, 2003)

And for giggles here's a doodle of Samael99's Baron of Razem that I did in red pen while in a meeting.  I intend to do a better version of him, but liked the face enough to post it.


----------



## DerianCypher (Mar 19, 2003)

I am DerianCypher! The Muse! Be inspired! 

If you wouldn't mind, I'd desperatly like to see your interpretation of a favorite npc of mine.

His name is Gabriel and he is a Prophet.

He stands at about 5'11", weighs about 175lbs. He has an incredibly muscled body. He is human but has the wings of a solar. He has no pupils (blind) and he wields a staff that is made of an increidbly smooth (glass-like smooth) wood, with metal caps on each end. He is pretty young, only about 16 years old, and he wears some scars from fighting. Now, when in "prophet mode" (read: whoop ass mode)  he is surrounded by silver-translucent flames and his eyes glow bright silver

Thanks if you do this, thanks if ya don't 

DC


----------



## Oni (Mar 19, 2003)

Awesome as always, man.  I always look forward to you posting new stuff.


----------



## The Dark Harlequin (Mar 19, 2003)

i really like the work you did for warduke's stuff...
very nice,
It doesnt matter that you are busy, cause when you do port it is really quality stuff


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 20, 2003)

brak1 said:
			
		

> [BUnfortunately, I've decided I have to stop taking requests for now (very bad).  But I will continue to try and finish the requests I've already received (good).  That includes Dark Harlequin and Mezirio's (and Riveneye's - you did ask nicely, after all  ).
> [/B]




Um, brak... question, are you still going to do my character Spears, which I posted a link to before.

Here's the link again.
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=653396#post653396

If not, that's too bad but I understand.  Let me know and I'll put out a general call to have the character done on its own thread.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## brak1 (Mar 20, 2003)

DerianCypher - I'm not taking any more requests right now, as I'm WAY too behind on the ones I have!  Once I've finished with those (looks like 2005 will be good) I'll probably start taking new ones, and you'll be first on the list!

Oni, Dark Harlequin - Thanks!  I'm sorry I've been unable to post more. 

Knightfall1972 - Yes I am still going to do Spears.  In fact I had started working on him just after posting yesterday.  I'm sorry it's taking so long.  I'm bad at managing my time well.  My free time is so limited right now that I guard it jealously.  I'm working on the requests, but sporadically.  I'm working on like 3 at once, picking up whatever hits my fancy when I have some drawing time.

Here's a quick sneak preview of spears - it'll be a full body shot, so this is just a section:


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 20, 2003)

Wow, incredible work!  I love it!

If you find the time, I'd love it if you could do a pic of my character too:

Her name is Kilona Ziguldun, and she's a dwarven barbarian/cleric of Haela Brightaxe (she's not really a 'barbarian', but a raging cleric or a battle god).

She wears spiked fullplate for armor, a red kilt, and her helmet is open-faced with horns on the side.  She also has a ratty looking beard, and is quite ugly.  She has an eyepatch over her left eye.  She weilds (what appears to be) an oversized greatsword.  She also wears a sidepack (Heward's Handy Haversack), which has the rest of her stuff in it.


If you ever get around to this, thank you so much in advance!  If you don't, I'll understand as you have so many other requests already.

Thanks!


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 20, 2003)

brak1 said:
			
		

> *Yes I am still going to do Spears.  In fact I had started working on him just after posting yesterday.  I'm sorry it's taking so long.  I'm bad at managing my time well.  My free time is so limited right now that I guard it jealously.  I'm working on the requests, but sporadically.  I'm working on like 3 at once, picking up whatever hits my fancy when I have some drawing time.
> 
> Here's a quick sneak preview of spears - it'll be a full body shot, so this is just a section: *




Wow, that's some preview! 

So far, I've totally happy with what you've done.  If you need time to other things then I'm fine with that.

Cheers & Thanks!

KF72


----------



## Sammael99 (Mar 25, 2003)

brak1 said:
			
		

> *And for giggles here's a doodle of Samael99's Baron of Razem that I did in red pen while in a meeting.  I intend to do a better version of him, but liked the face enough to post it. *




Great stuff as always. 

Did you get the house ?

Mine is now purchased. Yay !

You're welcome anytime


----------



## brak1 (Mar 25, 2003)

Sammael99 - Not yet!  Still looking.  Market is unbelievably tight here in southern Maine.  

Knightfall1972 - Here's the pencil version of Spears!  I know his cat is in the wrong scale, but I've tried doing it a hundred different ways and this is the best I could get it.  Hope you'll forgive me that.  I intend to ink this, but it may be some time and I wanted to get what I've got done to you as soon as I could.

Here's a link to the large version:

Spears - the large version 

And here's a small version:


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 25, 2003)

brak1 said:
			
		

> *Here's the pencil version of Spears!  I know his cat is in the wrong scale, but I've tried doing it a hundred different ways and this is the best I could get it.  Hope you'll forgive me that.  I intend to ink this, but it may be some time and I wanted to get what I've got done to you as soon as I could.*




Excellent!  And don't worry about the cat's scale.  Spears won't ride horses so I see this smaller feline as another great cat mount that he rasies after his other mount died.

Thus, the feline in the picture would be a much younger cat and scale would be correct.  The feline would barely be older than a kitten in this picture.

Great art makes for great plot devices.  

Can't wait to see the inked version.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## brak1 (Mar 26, 2003)

Hey Folks,

Wanted to let you folks know, I've added a few more things to my Enworld Gallery, including some stuff I haven't posted here.  You can find it at:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/news...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php


----------



## Conaill (Mar 26, 2003)

Gah! Wish I had only a _fraction_ of your talent, brak!

Awesome drawings. And as usual, the part that impresses me most is the faces. Spear's looks really cool. Kinda of like a middle aged elven lightweight boxer. 

Nice to hear you've got some gigs for GURPS and others. You getting payed decently? Keep your fans informed when you get something published, ok?


----------



## -Ekimus- (Apr 1, 2003)

Wow brak, you're drawing talent is UNBELIEVABLE!  Completely amazing!

...Perhaps you would like to take on a half-orc/half-dragon?  
    He's very charasmatic (for a half orc) and very strong. He has a Dragonne cohort, no armor, and weilds a Great sword. His dragon type is Gold. If you want to do this, any pose or action is up to you. It would be great to intimidate others with a picture, specially those im my party  Thanks!


----------



## Ultramagnus (Apr 2, 2003)

Brak,

Awesome stuff!  I particulary liked the cartoon.  My GF and I laughed when we saw you and your brother comparing swords LOL nice touch.  

The other work on here has been amazing as well, you draw great faces.


OK after seeing the great sketches you have done so far I have three characters for you,

Halfling Rogue named Garret Tosscobble.  A shifty little bastard who always gets himself into more trouble than he can handle.  Uses a short sword and cross bow.

Halfling Rogue/sorceror named Phelps Tosscobble (Younger brother of Garret).  He too uses a short sword/crossbow and has a magical leg (Burnt the other one off in a lava pit) I just told them it glows blue LOL

Third is a new player who just made a human bard, not too much info on him yet.

Let me know if you need anything else


----------



## The Dark Harlequin (Apr 5, 2003)

heh...just thought I might post a small update on the descriptions of one of the races I described earlier...
This is for the Nokwmaa

Nokwmaa stand from 8  feet to 10 feet tall, and weigh anywhere from 250 to 400 pounds. They are lean and lanky, and usually walk with a pronounced slouch that makes them seem much shorter. Their skin ranges in color from dark gray to light gray and is often covered with red markings, a racial tradition somewhat similar to tattoos but with a different procedure for putting them on. Their eyes are pale yellow, and glow slightly in the dark. They are completely hairless creatures. They have large beak like noses, and extremely long arms. Nokwmaa have a tendency to pick up various knickknacks from places they’ve visited, and often display these on their clothing, or on a thread around their neck. Females are slightly shorter and have smaller noses. Both sexes have small horns sprouting from their temples. These horns curl forward and toward each other following the ridge of the eyebrows. Just before these horns would meet in the center of the forehead, both horns twist upward and end in small points at about head level.

just cause I tried to clarify it a bit...and added something about the horns

i look forward to your next update


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 13, 2003)

A bump to keep this on page 1

Plus... brak, check out this thread when you have time: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=47605


----------



## Zion (Apr 13, 2003)

Weee, another good artist 

If you have the time can you draw this one.

Human knight-Male.

7 ft tall athletic built, many years in military has given him strong arms and a good stance, long hair, a stern facial look.

-ring mail shirt with a cotten shirt covering the chest and shoulders
-ring mail knee high pants
-leather boots
-iron gloves with spiked knuckles
-holding two handed long sword (the magic kind)
-a sheath on the side


Great work by the way.


----------



## brak1 (Apr 15, 2003)

Heya all.  A few more quick sketches for people.  It seems like I have less and less time nowadays.  The good news is I'm keeping busy - still no house yet, though.

krunchyfrogg, Ekimus, Ultramagnus,  Zion - Sorry folks, I'm still not taking any new requests.  I mean, look how far behind I am still!  Thanks for the nice comments, though.  Hope I eventually have time to do your requests...

Conaill - GURPS Rogues is out!  I've got one piece in there.  Nice to see my name in print again.  The Whispering Vault: The Vault and Time pdf sourcebook is also out at RPGnow and Digital Hero #9 should be out soon.  I'll try and update the gallery in a couple of days with pieces from there. 

 Knightfall1972 - Haven't looked at your thread yet, but I will.  Thanks for the bump!

Okay, enough rambling, on to the sketches!


----------



## brak1 (Apr 15, 2003)

Okay, this is one of the races for The Dark Harlequin - Duzk’enuh I think.  Looks a little stiff now, but I'm mostly doing these at work these days - in between meetings and late-night javascript wrestling matches.


----------



## brak1 (Apr 15, 2003)

Aaand... for Mezirio, here's Vash Aers.  I started with the idea of doing a finished mood piece, with Vash telling stories at a bar.  Didn't quite finish it, unfortunately.


----------



## brak1 (Apr 15, 2003)

And finally tonight, one more creature for The Dark Harlequin - Nup’tsuu this time.  They're cool!  Wish I did more stuff in color, as I think they'd be fun to see.  Ah well, all I can see is my limitations these days.

Thanks everyone.  Sorry I'm such a slacker.


----------



## The Dark Harlequin (Apr 15, 2003)

slacker...whatchu talkin bout'? heh
well, i must say i am VERY impressed
the Duzk'enuh is PERFECT
although i must say i prefer the standing to the face closeup
The Nup'tsuu is also damn near perfect, you have a talent for capturing the feeling of these creatures.
Hehe, one funny thing though...i had actually pictured the Nup'tsuu starting wide and narrowing to the tentacle at the top, you inversed the image i had...although i think i like it enough that I might just use your version as the "official" one
Anyway, i am truly impressed and hope that someday I can afford to commission some work, this was WELL worth the wait
:-D


----------



## brak1 (Apr 15, 2003)

The Dark Harlequin - Sorry man!  The description mentioned an "inverted cone" which is why it's upside down.  It probably does make more sense the other way - although I think it might look a lot like H. P. Lovecraft's "Great Race of Yith."  (Here's a link to an image of the Yith - Great Race of Yith 

Glad you liked 'em though.  Maybe I'll get a chance to do some more.  Other requests await, though!


----------



## Mezirio (Apr 17, 2003)

*Nice*

Wow even in that stage of drawing I love the picture, thanks for taking the time to work on it and keep up the good work.


----------



## Riveneye (May 1, 2003)

*bump*

Brak, I don't mean to be rude, but are you still working on my request? You said you would about 65 days ago  I don't mind waiting, but I'd just like to know if it's still going to be done.


----------



## brak1 (May 1, 2003)

Hey Riveney, don't worry about being rude.  I know I'm way behind.   No excuses - I'm tired of whining about life, there are tons of people worse off.

I do have Silastriaqui in my sketchbook amongst all the other requests I've yet to do.  I'll post the sketch here, but it's really just a "okay Bob, this is what you were thinking" kind of thing.

I apologize to everyone else who's still waiting.  I'm blessed enough to be getting paying work and that's been coming first.  Thanks for your patience all.


----------



## Riveneye (May 2, 2003)

Thanks for the quick reply brak. I can understand that real life comes first, so that's ok. As for the quick sketch, it's looking good so far


----------

